# Ground Blind Recommendation



## SWAMPFOX (Nov 5, 2013)

I have looked through all the info here in Gear Review section on ground blinds and I'm pretty confused. 

I need a two person ground blind so I can take my 8 year old grandson hunting with me. 

I don't want to spend an arm and a leg since it probably will only be used a few times during the season. 

It only has to be roomy enough for us and with decent shooting windows that are high enough for me and low enough for him to see from when he's sitting down. When he's sitting his eye level is 33" from the ground.  My eye level is 44" when I'm sitting. 

I would kinda like to keep the price under $200 if possible. Under $100 would be even better.

Thanks.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Nov 9, 2013)

I bought one from Sportsmans Guide several years ago, and it
has plenty of room for 2......

About $75.00 if I remember right...waterproof and rolls up into
a circle and stuffs in a round backpack......


----------



## Sterlo58 (Nov 9, 2013)

I would recommend a hub style blind. Easier to pack up and much sturdier than regular spring style blinds


----------



## Hunter_30540 (Nov 23, 2016)

I bought a Primos  "The Club XL" blind for about $150 from Sportsman's Guide. It is awesome. I would purchase again. Its on a hub and works 100% better than a spring.


----------



## Hornet22 (Nov 23, 2016)

rhbama has some good  conversation bout ground blinds a lil ways down the page. Good stuff


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Nov 24, 2016)

Do some shopping there are tons of them out there, one of them will meet your requirements. One thing to consider the windows are not framed so there is no shooting rail to steady a gun barrel on, sometimes that can be hard for a young man to master


----------



## marknga (Nov 25, 2016)

I have a Barronett Grounder that is huge. 
Ton of room.
http://www.barronettblinds.com/


----------



## Steve Roberts (Jan 2, 2017)

I have the Ameristep Bone Collector, and the ALPS OutdoorZ Thicket blind, and like them both real well.


----------

